# Moleskin and skin bond



## Prooney (May 20, 2015)

Ok so I did the moleskin with skin bond and breathe right strips over two weeks ago. It is showing no signs of loosening or falling out on its own. I'm getting nervous that this is list going to come off. Any suggestions of what I can do? I tried a little baby oil but that did nothing.


----------



## Prooney (May 20, 2015)

Prooney said:


> Ok so I did the moleskin with skin bond and breathe right strips over two weeks ago. It is showing no signs of loosening or falling out on its own. I'm getting nervous that this is list going to come off. Any suggestions of what I can do? I tried a little baby oil but that did nothing.


Don't know how to edit. Getting nervous that it's not going to come off.


----------



## K9Mike (Feb 10, 2016)

I see this often with the moleskin method. All you can do is baby oil or skin adhesive remover and gently peal it off. He will loose some fur in his ear but it will grow back. 

Next time try just using a nasal strip with no moleskin. Usually that does the trick if applied over the crease in ear on outside edge.


----------



## Prooney (May 20, 2015)

Ok it worked wonders. It was in a good 3-4 weeks and his ear has stood up ever since. No more droopy ear.


----------

